# Choco's Cool Links Thread! circa 2009-?



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 14, 2009)

Felt it was time to update the thread as the old one is very long.


----------



## midphase (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok...I'll start:

This is not so much related to music as it happens to be one of the coolest shorts I saw at Sundance this year. Here's the full version...and the music scoring is great too...very authentic:

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/32504/ ... -treevenge


----------



## Stevie (Jul 14, 2009)

It's well done, but I find it disgusting, especially the baby scene.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGsNW6ag ... re=related

Battlestar season 4 seems to have found it's way onto youtube today. Sucks for Bear, it doesn't even release until the 30th.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 25, 2009)

Live concert of a bit of Giacchino's Star Trek, Rombi's Angel Deverell and Chris Young's Hellraiser: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSebFJuo ... re=related

Live Lost suite(seems to get pretty epic): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_tHVU8y ... re=related

Live Ratatouille: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgKPecLG ... re=related


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 29, 2009)

The biggest film of the year "Avatar" has it's site up and features some James Horner music done with samples.

http://www.avatarmovie.com/


----------



## synthetic (Aug 3, 2009)

I wouldn't call it case closed just yet. It's probably more like radio airplay at that point, since it's more difficult to download music from YouTube and 99.9999999% of stations wouldn't play film music. But let's have a moment of silence for all of the poor pr0n sites...
o/~


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 3, 2009)

synthetic @ Mon Aug 03 said:


> I wouldn't call it case closed just yet. It's probably more like radio airplay at that point, since it's more difficult to download music from YouTube and 99.9999999% of stations wouldn't play film music. But let's have a moment of silence for all of the poor pr0n sites...
> o/~



If the whole score is on youtube then there's a 99.9999999% chance it's available as a torrent as well. It's also not hard to download music off youtube unless you're like over 40.


----------



## Ed (Aug 4, 2009)

So awesome! I love BSG!!


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 28, 2009)

http://kotaku.com/5346629/talent-agency ... -warfare-2

Looks like Zimmer might be scoring my most anticipated game of the year!


----------



## Pando (Sep 27, 2009)

Carl Sagan sings "A Glorious Dawn", feat. Stephen Hawking.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSgiXGELjbc

Some fantastic stuff can be done with Auto-tune.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.slashfilm.com/2009/12/17/wat ... om-menace/

I thought this was pretty funny. I didn't think I was going to watch much of this 70 minute review but before I knew it I had watched the whole thing!


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 22, 2009)

Did anybody at all watch what is in my previous post? C'mon it's really good.


----------



## midphase (Dec 22, 2009)

Watching now...you're right....it's hilarious (plus it's never too late to make fun of Ep.1)


----------



## Niah (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope he makes a review for the ep II and ep III as well so I can do a marathon of this


----------



## CFDG (Dec 26, 2009)

Excellent, thanx Choco... 
"What's wrong with your face?!?" =D


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 26, 2009)

I think my favourite part is when he mentions The Phantom Menace is a film for kids and then shows all that debating in the Galactic Senate.


----------



## Niah (Dec 26, 2009)

I love the part when he starts to rant about all the cgi and special fx's then he shows and old george lucas interview where he says something like a special fx is nothing without a story then the narrator just says "you said it brother...What??!? you said that??"


----------



## synthetic (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, I watched that and all of the Trek ones. He's a genius.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 5, 2010)

This is kinda cool:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqorloj2 ... agodsg3cGw


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyCjenPp ... re=related

There's some parts of a few cues from John Powell's soon to be released score for How to Train Your Dragon on Youtube. I've been listening to the score a lot lately, the orchestra sounds great and there's a lot of choir throughout the score, although I don't think it's in any of these clips. There's like 24 cues so there's a lot to listen to.


----------



## Pando (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's Louis Armstrong "What a Wonderful World", Death Metal version :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItUk-5FI0Ek


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFjAbCl6 ... r_embedded


New Inception character trailer. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CVYOCMp ... r_embedded

Cool little star wars related video by a Montreal director.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.slashfilm.com/2010/07/07/mic ... let-me-in/

Looks like Giacchino's doing the american remake of *let the right one in*.

Now the big question is will the lens flare get it's own theme?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 9, 2010)

Kung Fu bear, looks cool and has his fun:

http://haha.nu/entertainment/the-kung-fu-bear/


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbaQqZt5QQg


----------



## Alex W (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.youtubedoubler.com/?vide...3&video2=http://www.youtube.com/v/06CvUjLgK5g


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.slashfilm.com/2010/07/23/com ... ary-joins/


Woohoo! Bear McCreary will be doing the music for my most anticipated new show The Walking Dead!


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/ghost ... -ii/702032

Newish trailer for Starcraft 2. Just reminding everyone that this epic game comes out in 2 days.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKEg6fJ- ... r_embedded


Darth Schwarzenegger


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhOHLYePqgA

Kevin Pollack interviews Brian Tyler for about 2 hours. Interview starts around 15 min in. Brian talks about working in construction, replacing Jerry Goldsmith on everything and does a bad Larry King impression near the end.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nbl78cj ... r_embedded


New Hobo with a Shotgun trailer.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 4, 2010)

http://www.boston.com/ae/movies/blog/20 ... trail.html

New True Grit trailer! Yes!


----------



## JB78 (Nov 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnSJuD-h_nA&sns=fb 

Crazy cover of Lady Gaga's Just Dance by some young swedish dudes


----------



## madbulk (Nov 15, 2010)

That was pretty crazy. Two clicks away I stumbled onto this...

It's one guy playing Elektric Band's Got A Match. I remember taking down this tune on piano. I can't imagine being able to play it on bass, drums, and guitar too. This dude has put in his time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Otbe5c2OIxI


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AQO3QA?ie=UTF8&tag=film-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B001AQO3QA (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AQ ... B001AQO3QA)


For some reason I'm late in noticing this but the Alien Anthology has been released on Blu-Ray. Can't remember if earlier releases of the Alien films had isolated scores but this release has isolated scores for all 4 films which is pretty cool.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Dec 3, 2011)

It's also one of the most incredible looking Blu-Ray sets you'll ever watch. The first film looks ridiculously good with the remastering.


----------

